# Cocci and Corid



## S1mmie1 (9 d ago)

Hi Guys, new goat owner here and I’m getting a lot of conflicting info. Back story I just bought 2 buckings both approx 3 weeks old. 

One of them has been pretty lethargic and not super interested in eating like the other. He has also started having mucusy yellow stool that is pretty liquid. (Along with some sinus/congestion issues)

I called the vet and he came to check out the little guy, gave him an antibiotic injection and advised I should get corid 9.6% from TSC and administer it as an orally (undiluted) once a day for 5 days.

The kicker is I just got them a few days ago so I texted the farm I got them from to let them know that he was sick (as they had requested I let them know if there were any issues) After telling them I was told to use Corid all hell broke lose and I was getting calls and text messages left and right telling me NOT to follow the advise of the vet (the same vet that farm uses mind you)

I’m new and want what’s best for my bucklings. What’s your take on this?


----------



## rachelwilson (Jul 12, 2016)

Just out of curiosity what was the diagnosis? It sounds to me like maybe E. coli, just from the brief description. I've heard of using Corid for coccidiosis (they're a little young for that as the eggs need time to incubate, but I guess at 3 weeks is possible). I'm old school and was taught to use dimethox for Coccidia, so that is what I prefer, but I think dimethox is getting harder to get now, so I have used Corid in an emergency and it worked fine, but they were adult goats. I think it can cause vitamin deficiencies, so I gave B vitamin injections after. Ask the vet for these if you are concerned.


----------



## rachelwilson (Jul 12, 2016)

oh, pffff. Cocci is in the post title. I need to read more carefully.


----------



## S1mmie1 (9 d ago)

rachelwilson said:


> oh, pffff. Cocci is in the post title. I need to read more carefully.


Thank you for the reply! Just want what is best for them!


----------



## rachelwilson (Jul 12, 2016)

sure! It is so scary when the babies get sick. I hope your little guy starts feelling better soon!


----------



## lferlita2013 (7 mo ago)

S1mmie1 said:


> Hi Guys, new goat owner here and I’m getting a lot of conflicting info. Back story I just bought 2 buckings both approx 3 weeks old.
> 
> One of them has been pretty lethargic and not super interested in eating like the other. He has also started having mucusy yellow stool that is pretty liquid. (Along with some sinus/congestion issues)
> 
> ...


I was told that corid can cause digestive problems. Your vet can give you Albon, that is what my vet used. Dimethox worked great but is very hard to find. It may be available through your vet. My vet explained to me that they basically get no training for goats because goats aren't a large enough segment of the livestock market. People who have had goats for a long time have learned through trial and error and a good vet will listen and discuss treatment with you.


----------



## JLD (Nov 16, 2019)

S1mmie1 said:


> Hi Guys, new goat owner here and I’m getting a lot of conflicting info. Back story I just bought 2 buckings both approx 3 weeks old. One of them has been pretty lethargic and not super interested in eating like the other. He has also started having mucusy yellow stool that is pretty liquid. (Along with some sinus/congestion issues) I called the vet and he came to check out the little guy, gave him an antibiotic injection and advised I should get corid 9.6% from TSC and administer it as an orally (undiluted) once a day for 5 days. The kicker is I just got them a few days ago so I texted the farm I got them from to let them know that he was sick (as they had requested I let them know if there were any issues) After telling them I was told to use Corid all hell broke lose and I was getting calls and text messages left and right telling me NOT to follow the advise of the vet (the same vet that farm uses mind you) I’m new and want what’s best for my bucklings. What’s your take on this?


 corid is very harsh. I dont use it. For cocci treatment i prefer Toltrzuril. One dose is usually all it takes, can give another if nessessary, wont hurt the kid. I dose my kids at about 3 wks and feed a goat PELLET with cocci prevention in it up until 6 months old. Never had another isse after starting this routine. You got them at 3 wks? So i assume your bottle feeding? What milk do you use? Over feeding can cause ‘Floppy Kid Syndrome’ which sounds a lot like description. Most milk replacers can cause issues/death is used even slightly wrong. I dont know any breeders that recommend replacer. I bottle feed all of my babes, 10-20 each year, and only use goat milk or whole vit D milk. Hopefully the breeder can help you.


----------

